# "Can You Slow Down" - Pokemon Go



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This might be the newest irritant to add to the long list of already in play, no pun intended, irritants but yeah... I'm adding Pokemon Go.

I had two different passenger rides tonight playing this game. 

1) Hubby and wife, wife is playing the game. Hubby isn't so amused. She wants me to drive TO the water for their restaurant visit which also had something Pokemon related there. I told her she was at the end of the pier which is not drivable. I think she was upset. Ah well...

2) College kids all on cells playing the game. Each time something was near, I would hear either "I got it", "I didn't because we're too far" or "Can you slow down".

Anyone else experiencing rides with Pokemon Go gamers??


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just one, wasn't an issue though, just happily playing with himself. ;-)


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I hope all the next few (and yes, I know there will be more) are like yours Disgusted Driver


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh you know there will be, it's spreading like wildfire, it was the subject of AM drive radio today. Police are already starting to see late night suspicious calls go up. Apparently these dunces are out at 3AM in the morning roaming around.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This one player had the audacity to tell me that "pokemon go has done more for America than Michelle Obama. People are getting out, walking more". Yet his tail was playing in a moving vehicle. Pfffttt


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

These are the idiots that are voting and are the present and future. I feel sorry for their parents, their future children, and for my future that I've to deal with them in the future as they will be sitting in offices. Lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Santa said:


> These are the idiots that are voting and are the present and future. I feel sorry for their parents, their future children, and for my future that I've to deal with them in the future as they will be sitting in offices. Lol


Hey don't get butthurt bruh, we're the generation that's promoting flex hours at work, deregulating stuffy work dress clothes and supporting employee benefits like free breakfast and standing desks. Gonna be lit fam.

half serious


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Hey don't get butthurt bruh, we're the generation that's promoting flex hours at work, deregulating stuffy work dress clothes and supporting employee benefits like free breakfast and standing desks. Gonna be lit fam.
> 
> half serious


This is the post that makes me say "I can't wait to die". The only thing your generation is doing is blaming everyone else for their own ignorance and becoming more dependent on Gov't Assistance.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Read the story of some idiot Uber driver doing "Pokemon runs" on the side. He's charging $10 per hour....way to aim high buddy. If you're going to do something illegal at least get minimum wage after gas and expenses. Uber sure has made people see themselves as worthless.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber sure has made people see themselves as worthless.


And it took less then 3 years. Scary to think what the next 3 years have in store for Uber drivers.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol..I had same thing happened to me. Teen pax asked me to slowdown to capture a pokemon.hell no!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Happened last weekend . Did NOT know asked "whaaa?! Just how high AREyou lot?!"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm addicted to the game. If my pax want me to adjust my driving to play, I'll give them my phone and ask them to get the Pokemon for me too


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> This might be the newest irritant to add to the long list of already in play, no pun intended, irritants but yeah... I'm adding Pokemon Go.
> 
> I had two different passenger rides tonight playing this game.
> 
> ...


Picked up a bunch of kids from summer school at UCLA. Before I realised they were all playing the game, I thought they were on day release from the psych ward.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Read the story of some idiot Uber driver doing "Pokemon runs" on the side. He's charging $10 per hour....way to aim high buddy. If you're going to do something illegal at least get minimum wage after gas and expenses. Uber sure has made people see themselves as worthless.


 https://uberpeople.net/threads/pitt...like-service-to-help-you-catch-pokemon.89719/


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Hey don't get butthurt bruh, we're the generation that's promoting flex hours at work, deregulating stuffy work dress clothes and supporting employee benefits like free breakfast and standing desks. Gonna be lit fam.
> 
> half serious


WTF is "lit fam"?


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> WTF is "lit fam"?


Best not to feed the hipster....just ignore.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> WTF is "lit fam"?


 lol it's teenspeak/college kid jargon. Means it's really awesome. And fam just means "family". In this context it means "you guys" "guys". In general English it means, "That's awesome guys" lol again, jargon. Every generation has theirs.



rhodytarheel said:


> Best not to feed the hipster....just ignore.


 People that say that jargon are anything but hipster but you tried


----------



## Speedy55 (Jul 8, 2016)

U obviously did not grow up with Pokemon. I mention to my pax about Pokemon Go so they remember to play. One guy caught 7 during our ride in the loop. I am happy and so is the pax.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> lol it's teenspeak/college kid jaron. Means it's really awesome. And fam just means "family". In this context it means "you guys" "guys". In general English it means, "That's awesome guys" lol again, jaron. Every generation has theirs.
> 
> People that say that jaron are anything but hipster but you tried


You mean "jargon"? Or is "jaron" another one of those hip new words?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Been driving for a couple weeks and did my first "after dark" runs last night... going from suburbs to inner city Detroit where many streets are without street lights - including the neighborhood I'm dropping off this PAX.

I'm a bit skiddish as once I turned into the PAX's neighborhood - there's small groups of kids every 100-200 feet... anywhere from 10 to 18 years old I'd guess (it's very dark - best guess from clothing/height)... PAX seemed cool as a cucumber so I didn't panic... until a couple started adjusting their hoods... and at that moment, my PAX screams "OH, I GOT ONE". I immediately slam the breaks (I was only doing 15-20 MPH because of the pedestrians) and I say "HUH?" - She replied "Haha, oh sorry - I got a Pokemon".

I said "so that's what all these kids are doing?" - she says "Yeah, you're good, just turn here".

In the back of my mind, I thought I was going into a very troubled area and I was about to be targeted from the looks I was getting... turned out they were just looking at their phones and I was in their way... 

I drop PAX off and head back to the suburbs where I pick up a gal going home from work - as we approach her apartment complex, we hit a red light and there's a small driveway with closed gates on the side of us. We see three cars pulled up in the small driveway with lights on - shining on the words (fill in the blank) "CEMETERY" ... yeah, apparently there's "night Pokemon" or something there. We couldn't help but laugh as the light turned green...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> You mean "jargon"? Or is "jaron" another one of those hip new words?


 You're right, edited post.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

All this hate on Pokémon...

It is just a game...no reason to get mad.

Let people enjoy themselves and have fun


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

I hate millennials.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Had a young surfer female passenger yesterday. She told me her Uber driver before me was _sneaking_ Pokemon Go plays at red lights....lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Had a young surfer female passenger yesterday. She told me her Uber driver before me was _sneaking_ Pokemon Go plays at red lights....lol


A driver was deactivated for playing it on a live stream while Ubering.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> This one player had the audacity to tell me that "pokemon go has done more for America than Michelle Obama. People are getting out, walking more". Yet his tail was playing in a moving vehicle. Pfffttt


Well... he had to walk all the way to the car, didn't he?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just one, wasn't an issue though, just happily playing with himself. ;-)


Err, what?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> This one player had the audacity to tell me that "pokemon go has done more for America than Michelle Obama. People are getting out, walking more". Yet his tail was playing in a moving vehicle. Pfffttt


Well, "more than Michelle Obama" is a pretty low bar.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm neither a millennials nor a Pokemon go fanatic. But I find the game fun. Haven't played it much but the little time I have it's been entertaining.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> I hate millennials.


Makes sense, but at some point someone said that about your generation, in the millennial context.

Honestly I think it's ridiculous for people to be playing while they're in uber except I get it; the player walks faster when in a car then irl but that's like when certain players would download the cheat app. The more you walk the closer your egg gets to hatch.

I play but I only play when I have a break every now and then but I don't actively go out and do the crawls. It's a fun way to kill time, kind of like going to happy hour but unlike John Mayer I haven't purchased anything in the game.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

ITT: bitter old people whining about people having fun.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Read the story of some idiot Uber driver doing "Pokemon runs" on the side. He's charging $10 per hour....way to aim high buddy. If you're going to do something illegal at least get minimum wage after gas and expenses. Uber sure has made people see themselves as worthless.


$10/hr per person, four passengers, pretty handedly beats Uber out of the water.

It's not illegal unless you're doing roadside hails. Will need commercial insurance though.


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

If they tell you to slow down just tell there is a huge pokestop or gym right where they are going and drive faster to piss them off lol


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Makes sense, but at some point someone said that about your generation, in the millennial context.
> 
> Honestly I think it's ridiculous for people to be playing while they're in uber except I get it; the player walks faster when in a car then irl but that's like when certain players would download the cheat app. The more you walk the closer your egg gets to hatch.
> 
> I play but I only play when I have a break every now and then but I don't actively go out and do the crawls. It's a fun way to kill time, kind of like going to happy hour but unlike John Mayer I haven't purchased anything in the game.


Wrong, I "am" an (early) millennial. You want to play a fun game? Play Pokémon (by the way, it's pronounced Poke-a-mon, or po-KAY-mon) Red/Blue/Yellow. This "game" has no redeeming qualities, and I'm 99% certain there is something much more sinister about it than people realize. Classic groupthink in action.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Wrong, I "am" an (early) millennial. You want to play a fun game? Play Pokémon (by the way, it's pronounced Poke-a-mon, or po-KAY-mon) Red/Blue/Yellow. This "game" has no redeeming qualities, and I'm 99% certain there is something much more sinister about it than people realize. Classic groupthink in action.


I'm not a millennial and I played Red/Blue/Yellow way back when. I find GO to be fun and quirky and a good excuse to go visit the local park...which is absolutely swarming with players. I actually almost passed entirely on playing the original game, thinking it was a little kids game, but I'm a sucker for RPGs and when I found out that's what it was I picked Blue up and wasn't surprised with how fast the Red and Blue had taken off .

I volunteered at a local gaming store for a number of years and when the card game came out we were one of the few places in town that could reliably get shipments in, being a 'Premier' WOTC store. So I picked up some cards and the card game wasn't bad either, like a simpler version of MtG...which I had already quit playing.

I've had tons of riders playing, some talking about the difference in Pokemon between their city and here. Since I picked it up I can help point out the hotspots for them to hit in the area they are going to.

Of course you might notice something interesting about my truck:










No, I'm not really a fanatic, until GO I don't think I played anything from the franchise since Stadium on the N64 (that's the year 2000), but I had to come up with something interesting and nerdy to put there...and it went perfectly with the black and red horse outline.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This is the post that makes me say "I can't wait to die".


And I thought it was just me.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And it took less then 3 years. Scary to think what the next 3 years have in store for Uber drivers.


If God Almighty blesses me with a heart-attack soon, I won't have the misfortune of finding out the hard way.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I'm addicted to the game. If my pax want me to adjust my driving to play, I'll give them my phone and ask them to get the Pokemon for me too


This post is just so sad.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UBERisaLOSER said:


> I hate millennials.


And I thought it was just me.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Expect Uber to come up with some asinine Pok-e-mon service soon. Probably in conjunction with UberPool. All the more reason for me to reject every Pool ping I get.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone see this, cops are using lures to catch criminals...

https://plus.google.com/+BrandonBadger/posts/87TxRzsBpgt


----------



## eXperiment (Jun 20, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> She wants me to drive TO the water for their restaurant visit which also had something Pokemon related there. I told her she was at the end of the pier


Could have created a new category for 'death by Pokémon Go' had you suggested 'taking a long walk off a....'.

Heard of an incident with boy and girl in car and boy crashing car while playing this confounded 'game'

In my day boy crashes car while girl playing with joystick...gee I really miss those days!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> ITT: bitter old people whining about people having fun.


Get off my lawn!


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

UberPat said:


> All this hate on Pokémon...
> 
> It is just a game...no reason to get mad.
> 
> Let people enjoy themselves and have fun


I don't mind people having fun, however many of the players are going to ruin it for the rest.

Play your game, just be considerate.

For example: If you are playing Pokémon Go in my driveway or in front of it, you will be told to move one time. If not, YOU WILL BE COMMANDED TO DO SO.
Don't trespass or cut thru my yard.
Don't stand in the street not paying attention.
Don't litter.
If I am shopping and you are screwing around with Pokémon and in my way you will be asked to move. If I get any attitude, you will be told to move and told why.
If I am jogging in a park and you are on the path make room or stand to the side. If someone doesn't understand this or cannot comprehend this common curtesy, I will gladly pipe up. You will be told to get out of my way. If I get guff from some Pokey Head, then I step it up and tell them why they are being a stool sample. I love the look people give me, priceless.

Oh, and if you don't get out of my way. I WILL MAKE MY WAY or BARGE THRU, saying excuse me repeatedly. Again, the look I get is priceless.

IDGAF about your game, when IRL I got stuff to do.

I am one of those people who is goal or objective oriented. If you become and obstacle to said goal, I find a solution to said obstacle.

_The zombie apocalypse is real folks._

_All those zombies wandering aimlessly around looking for brains..._

*ARE POKEMON GO PLAYERS*


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

The most bitter people in the world here. If they are inside playing Video games they are fat lazy and useless! But if they are outside playing Pokemon GO walking around they are in the way, pathetic, inconsiderate. Literally to anyone that hates millineals you are going to find your reason to continue to hate them. Pokemon GO is a phase that will pass, but even though there are some dangerous qualities to it, it's getting people outside and moving around socializing with other people who are playing as well. It's not so bad.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> The most bitter people in the world here. If they are inside playing Video games they are fat lazy and useless! But if they are outside playing Pokemon GO walking around they are in the way, pathetic, inconsiderate. Literally to anyone that hates millineals you are going to find your reason to continue to hate them. Pokemon GO is a phase that will pass, but even though there are some dangerous qualities to it, it's getting people outside and moving around socializing with other people who are playing as well. It's not so bad.


I think people have been going out, socializing, getting exercise all at the same time, without being an impediment to other people, for hundreds of years. The sort of activity that facilities all of this good stuff is called a sport. Maybe these pok-e-people should look into that.


----------



## BeepBeepImaJeep (Jul 7, 2016)

Not everybody is into "sport" though, why do something they don't enjoy when something they do enjoy can provide the same things. Just my two cents, but again this is a phase so it's not as if this conversation will be ongoing. It's just hot right now.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

UberPat said:


> All this hate on Pokémon...
> 
> It is just a game...no reason to get mad.
> 
> Let people enjoy themselves and have fun


Yeah, at least their fat lazy asses are out walking around getting some fresh air and exercise.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

BeepBeepImaJeep said:


> The most bitter people in the world here. If they are inside playing Video games they are fat lazy and useless! But if they are outside playing Pokemon GO walking around they are in the way, pathetic, inconsiderate. Literally to anyone that hates millineals you are going to find your reason to continue to hate them. Pokemon GO is a phase that will pass, but even though there are some dangerous qualities to it, it's getting people outside and moving around socializing with other people who are playing as well. It's not so bad.


.

Is any of your comment specific to mine earlier? If so, I will gladly engage you in conversation and debate.

Otherwise, I don't think you will appreciate much of what I have to say, constructive, deconstructive, observations, or my humor for that matter.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> A driver was deactivated for playing it on a live stream while Ubering.


As well he should be if driving at the same time. Distracted driving probably kills more people in America than drunk driving.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Voice behind Picchu Pokemon


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

_*THANK YOU FOR MAKING THIS POST A "FEATURED" POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_(does Happy dance)



Speedy55 said:


> U obviously did not grow up with Pokemon. I mention to my pax about Pokemon Go so they remember to play. One guy caught 7 during our ride in the loop. I am happy and so is the pax.


Nope, I was here for MLK's life and unfortunate death so there ya have it. The most wandering around I did was looking for my ball from my ball and jaxs ORRRRRRRRRRR actually playing hide n seek, red light green light and mother may I. We played with each other but of course this was handheld pre-electronics. And times were good. No one robbed us for jaxs, jump ropes nor bat n balls. We stayed out until the street lights came on and no one hurt us. Yet, today, you can read article on kids getting robbed in many areas because they are out late playing this game and/or people are setting them up by placing things in the game to lure them to Pokemon spots. Kids broke into a school while playing this game. Really??


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Get off my lawn!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Read the story of some idiot Uber driver doing "Pokemon runs" on the side. He's charging $10 per hour....way to aim high buddy. If you're going to do something illegal at least get minimum wage after gas and expenses. Uber sure has made people see themselves as worthless.


It's worse than you think. Not just Uber...

http://wjla.com/news/local/pokemon-go-services-edit-headline

My area... SMH


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I don't mind people having fun, however many of the players are going to ruin it for the rest.
> 
> Play your game, just be considerate.
> 
> ...


Gotta tell you, if you ever barged your way through my kids in a store or park. We're going to have a problem a big problem!

Granted, I've tried to raise my kids to be considerate and polite but, they are kids and kids will be kids.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Yeah, at least their fat lazy asses are out walking around getting some fresh air and exercise.


Might be a good time to invest in a hotdog stand.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Might be a good time to invest in a hotdog stand.


Or a charging stand


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

No I can't, and no I won't.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey, all I gotta say is, whatever generates a ping. Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

http://www.channel3000.com/news/Sheriff-Drivers-admit-to-playing-Pokemon-Go-before-crashing/40764912.

Heavy sigh.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> http://www.channel3000.com/news/Sheriff-Drivers-admit-to-playing-Pokemon-Go-before-crashing/40764912.
> 
> Heavy sigh.


No defense of PokemonDriving....both these drivers were under the influence though....doubt the PokemonGo caused them to go off the road and crash. It could have been pretty much anything once they are drunk and driving. Sensationalized news reporting.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I've picked up pax recently who wanted to be dropped at hot Pokémon Go location in our city, I've had pickups from their as well, and yes, the other night when I reached the destination, I had two pax that asked me to slow down and drive around their parking lot. The area was surging. I told them "hey, I got you to you destination and I have other fares to catch, so your trip is over and I have to go." They were a little upset but they got out and I took off. I've had a few people walk right out in front of me as well, not even realizing they were about to get pummeled by moving vehicles.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Picked up a bunch of kids from summer school at UCLA. Before I realised they were all playing the game, I thought they were on day release from the psych ward.


I love how you call it 'summer school' I don't think I ever referred to the summer semester that way. It is lazy to not take at least one summer term or intern.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> You mean "jargon"? Or is "jaron" another one of those hip new words?


Don't be a dick it's a typo.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> Don't be a &%[email protected]!* it's a typo.


It's a typo only if you misspell it once, not twice.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Driver hits police car while playing Pokemon Go !
http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/32483920/driver-playing-pokemon-go-hits-police-car


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Driver hits police car while playing Pokemon Go !
> http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/32483920/driver-playing-pokemon-go-hits-police-car


It was bound to happen sooner or later. Good thing none of the cops were standing on the front or driver's-side of the cruiser.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm glad I started this post as dialogue is always good. Thank you for all the replies, links and images. I'll keep reading because I do not believe this will die down anytime soon. T-Mobile has even gone into offering "unlimited data" for a year for this game. This is HUGE busine$$ people


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally, the kickstarter for Google glass !!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

BobCat Ridge said:


> Finally, the kickstarter for Google glass !!


I would say more like a boost for Safelite! Lol


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Hey don't get butthurt bruh, we're the generation that's promoting flex hours at work, deregulating stuffy work dress clothes and supporting employee benefits like free breakfast and standing desks. Gonna be lit fam.
> 
> half serious


SMH...yes come to work whenever you want. No need to come to work when your customers need you or when coordinated efforts are required....sure, dress and smell like a slob. Pay for f'n breakfast, why stop there. What about lunch, dinner and snacks. Standing desk, sure why not.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I


LadyDi said:


> I'm glad I started this post as dialogue is always good. Thank you for all the replies, links and images. I'll keep reading because I do not believe this will die down anytime soon. T-Mobile has even gone into offering "unlimited data" for a year for this game. This is HUGE busine$$ people


I heart Pokemon Go it's addictive and makes my normal gym, trail, bar scene more fun.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> SMH...yes come to work whenever you want. No need to come to work when your customers need you or when coordinated efforts are required....sure, dress and smell like a slob. Pay for f'n breakfast, why stop there. What about lunch, dinner and snacks. Standing desk, sure why not.


Um excuse me but I have to take issue with this. Flex hours don't mean show up whenever and your clients are abandoned. As an Uber driver you should know this.

Flex hours usually work in tandem with your counterpart who prefers other hours and is a cooperative environment. Plus people with these options are often working more than 45 hours and available to their clients via cell and email all times of the day.

My company offers not just a standing desk but one that can be raised and lowered at will several times a day to fit your needs because it is healthier to stand but it takes getting used to so this helps people transition. We provide people with healthy snacks readily available and our dental insurance requires less than $100 deductible for most major procedures of course with a max benefit per policy period. The result is an amazingly happy workforce that feels we are all moving toward common goals because we also get profit sharing. It's the best place I have ever worked and I've worked for some great companies.

And yet still some companies that are less well run but still great places to work offer other benefits like pet leave in place of maternity leave and understanding on doggy sick days. My company would give me no trouble if I said I was calling in sick because my dog is sick and gave me work from home when I first adopted her but most companies aren't like this.

To a childless single generation a sick or troubled dog means first priority and if that sounds silly to you then I'm sorry you've never been privileged enough to love a dog.

Lastly jeans and LuLuLemons don't mean you're stinky its means you're casual which is how most people are comfortable conducting business these days. Though I do wear business professional when I see clients because of my industry.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Um excuse me but I have to take issue with this. Flex hours don't mean show up whenever and your clients are abandoned. As an Uber driver you should know this.
> 
> Flex hours usually work in tandem with your counterpart who prefers other hours and is a cooperative environment. Plus people with these options are often working more than 45 hours and available to their clients via cell and email all times of the day.
> 
> ...


I'd take offense but I track that message back and the message before and I don't see any mention of jeans or lululemon so I'm not sure where that comes from but I have been wearing lululemon as pants for the past year because they make pants (not the tight tight ones but the ones that look more jogger like except it's not cotton so it's not gym rat casual).

But i see your location is in Texas, thank California for the casualness; I'm not sure if New York will get there but I think there's something nice about dressing up as well. The whole dress code isn't for those who dress casual but the ones who would take casual too far and to be fair, if you're going to make them adhere to a certain choice of clothing because their lack of color, fat and decent (no butts hanging out or cleavage crack) coordination / general presentation (holes in clothes, wrinkles, stains, BO) then you have to make everyone do the same


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Uberella (Jun 12, 2016)

I love Pokemon Go. Now whenever I am in between uber trips I hunt for Pokemon. Or sometimes when it's a slow night I just log off and go to the nearest hot spot.

Dunno if uber is excuse to go Pokemon hunting or the other way around.

Gotta catch them all 

#teamMystic


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I took someone to Hoboken and spent the next two hours just walking along the waterway, catching Pokémon along with all the others there. 

People need to reduce their sodium levels here; the Uber situation isn't that bad where you need to be so cynical all the time.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> SMH...yes come to work whenever you want. No need to come to work when your customers need you or when coordinated efforts are required....sure, dress and smell like a slob. Pay for f'n breakfast, why stop there. What about lunch, dinner and snacks. Standing desk, sure why not.


 We're not talking about retail space. Virtual/remote work is much more enjoyable than wasting gas driving to an office, I can do the same exact work with 10x the morale working from home than from an office. Happy employees = much higher productivity and natural overtime (not required). I'll work 50+ hours a week for an employer than has flex time and these policies.

And dress and smell like a slob? You're jumping on the slippery slope argument and it just doesn't hold up. Obviously you can wear whatever you want when working from home but you're building this image of someone with no drive and just is a slob working at home. That's just not true, a virtual role requires self drive and entrepreneurship.

New age, progressive and _forward thinking_ companies break out of the mold:

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/...offer-their-employees-the-coolest-perks/#gref

"Airbnb gives all of its employees $2,000 a year to travel anywhere in the world they want to."

http://www.forbes.com/sites/brockbl...ks-that-attract-the-best-talent/#3ff3e8d28d9d

21 Employee Perks That Attract The Best Talent - "unlimited paid time off actually boosts productivity here at Lendio. When people are trusted with the decision of how much time to take off, they make sure their work get's done. When employees feel that you trust them, they are more likely to stick around"

http://www.businessnewsdaily.com/5134-cool-job-benefits.html

"At Netflix's California headquarters, vacation days and work hours aren't tracked. The company only measures what people get done - so, as long as employees do their work, it doesn't matter when or for how long they're in the office."

That's why I have my MBA, why I'm entrepreneurial and have income from multiple passive streams as well as Uber and my full time job. Because I want to join a forward thinking company because that's what I believe in. Maybe even start my own company. Work should not be a slow death of boredom, you should be able to find fulfillment and happiness in work and that starts with building an exciting engaging work environment.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I just learned about this craze and while I was taken a Pax to a bar we got talking about this. She is close to 50 and a work as a professional Web designer. As I arrived at her drop off she then starts playing the game. She shows me that there is one of those creatures on my dash board. She took about 5 minutes of my time trying to capture it. I finally mention to her if she had some beers she might see more of them . She look up at me and laugh. You might be right and got out of my car. At least I got a $5 tip.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Its the LARP version of Pokémon Go.






Would  *LAPG *be the appropriate intials ?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I love how people talk about those that play Pokeman go are socializing, that is funny considering they are all walking around staring at their phone like Zombies. I do not mind people playing it while in my car, and have even went around a block so a guy could catch one, but these idiots playing it while they are driving and stopping in the middle of the road out of nowhere to try to catch pokeman it is causing accidents and creating havoc on the roads in the hot pokeman areas. A pax that works in a body shop told me that they have 6 cars in their shop that were involved in accidents caused directly by pokeman players.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with Pokemon Go. I don't see a lot right with it either, but then again I'm not a teen or pre-teen. For them it's probably a lot of fun.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

This is MY city and I am VERY concerned about Pokemon Go players as I drive for both of my livings - http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/07/21/pokemon-go-police-car-crash-orig-vstan.cnn


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

About time millennials learned some history, like about the Civil War










UBERisaLOSER said:


> This "game" has no redeeming qualities, and I'm 99% certain there is something much more sinister about it than people realize. Classic groupthink in action.


I'm sure they're data mining the phones, and saving the GPS location breadcrumb history to profit from these idiots in the future some how. Trick them into subliminal purchasing, and the millennials claim to be smart, and we're too old. 
They're like Lemming Sheep inbreed humanity!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> This is MY city and I am VERY concerned about Pokemon Go players as I drive for both of my livings - http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/07/21/pokemon-go-police-car-crash-orig-vstan.cnn


Another good reason for us to have dash camera protection. Idiots!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> View attachment 49944


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> About time millennials learned some history, like about the Civil War
> View attachment 50909
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a gen Xer and I admit I love the game. Not obsessed with it. It was painfully slow tonight. Where I was parked had three Pokeman stops so every five minutes I stocked up on goodies and caught about 20 monsters while sitting in my car. I guess I'm easily entertained . Oh yeah, also leveled up twice. Now I'm on level 7. Yes a newbie. Don't play often. But find it fun all the same. Also motivates me to talk longer walks with my dog so I can incubate my eggs faster.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I don't mind people having fun, however many of the players are going to ruin it for the rest.
> 
> Play your game, just be considerate.
> 
> ...


I could not have said this any better.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Euius said:


> $10/hr per person, four passengers, pretty handedly beats Uber out of the water.
> 
> It's not illegal unless you're doing roadside hails. Will need commercial insurance though.


Low miles the stuff is with in walking distance... The main point of the game


----------



## SurferDan (Apr 28, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> This might be the newest irritant to add to the long list of already in play, no pun intended, irritants but yeah... I'm adding Pokemon Go.
> 
> I had two different passenger rides tonight playing this game.
> 
> ...


These people are morons, the Darwin awards will be stacked with these idiots falling off cliffs, drowning, getting hit by cars, trains. Go darwinism, bye bye pokeidiots.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Hey don't get butthurt bruh, we're the generation that's promoting flex hours at work, deregulating stuffy work dress clothes and supporting employee benefits like free breakfast and standing desks. Gonna be lit fam.
> 
> half serious


How about supporting smoking joints at the work place..


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> Pay for f'n breakfast...


The best part is he thinks 'free' breakfast is a free benefit, he doesn't realize that he's paying for it one way or another. If there was no free breakfast then the company could pay it's employees more. It's much like government handouts, we all pay in and someone else decides who gets the 'free' stuff.

In both cases it's in the best interest of the majority to simply not provide the free handouts and let each individual decide what to do with their own money.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> How about supporting smoking joints at the work place..


I have to refer you to the Colorado group for that one lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The best part is he thinks 'free' breakfast is a free benefit, he doesn't realize that he's paying for it one way or another. If there was no free breakfast then the company could pay it's employees more. It's much like government handouts, we all pay in and someone else decides who gets the 'free' stuff.
> 
> In both cases it's in the best interest of the majority to simply not provide the free handouts and let each individual decide what to do with their own money.


 As someone who's studied business I know how the cost structure works lol and I think it's Facebook that provides the free food. Not many do it because not many have that kind of capital. Don't even get me started on Gravity Payments 

The point is that the old way of business needs to evolve. The stuffy dress pants and shirt and tie is not needed in offices with no customer facing service. That's why companies like Facebook, Google, Amazon, Zappos really ANY new age company does not have a formal dress code involving slacks and dress shirt. I work for a massive global company and even our CEO doesn't wear a tie most of the times. As a millennial the benefits that I listed are what I look for in a company. Someone that values my happiness more than just year over year profit margins.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Trick them into subliminal purchasing


 What is subliminal purchasing lol all purchases must be confirmed with the AppleID or touch feature. I believe there's at least two prompts asking you to confirm the purchase. A company can't trick you into hitting the "Buy" button but they can heavily market for it.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

What's that behind Captain Kirk?


----------

